# Womens Kayak-Specific Swift Water Rescue Class



## holley

Tina, what a great idea!! I'm sure you'll be seeing some FC girls there. Deposit on the way soon...

Hol


----------



## conmihupa

are you offering up Nick's bio because he's single and wants to do this class to meet women who kayak? just curious...


----------



## WW Lush

Actually Nick is happily married to a beautiful wife who is a kayaker, so he IS taken...for your "curiosity"...


----------



## N. Wigston

don't worry, I have lots of single friends who kayak.


----------



## holley

I'm more worried about how cold it's going to be in April on Foxton. Please tell me we'll reschedule if it's snowing...

I know, I know, I'm being a wuss. It's been a long, cold winter and I'm over it.


----------



## Don

*W's Drysuit*

http://www.kayaksandpaddles.co.uk/c...nt-for-sale/productpages/drysuits/element.htm

Frenchy sould hook a sister up!


----------



## WW Lush

I need one of those drysuits.......Don- you can give me a demo and I promise I will talk it up and send people to Confluence to buy them! Just a thought...
Holly- The Power of Positive Thinking! It will be a beautiful spring day with clear blue skies and temps in the 80's. We will want to go swimming just to cool off!!


----------



## N. Wigston

we can reschedule if it is snowing. April is weird around here. I've done classes in early april with great weather and classes in mid may where it snowed. It's hit and miss. we'll make it work though.


----------



## moshe

*space*

Hola,

Still space available in this class?

-M


----------



## WW Lush

Yes, Just let me know!


----------



## farp

I guess it's more politically correct than a whites-only swiftwater class.


----------



## holley

Yeah, Frenchy...hook a sista up! Sweet suit Don. It's so NASA.


----------



## nicoleg

*blush*

thanks for the compliment, Tina 

seriously though, Nick has a lot of experience teaching this class as well as being involved in lots of "real world" scenarios himself... and with it being all us girls it will be LOTS of fun, not to mention extremely valuable

yeah, and nick's pretty hot too, not sure if it'll be warm enough to get him to take his shirt off though.

nicole wigston


----------



## supersue

Still have openings for the SWR on April 19th/21st? Let me know. Want to get out there as much as poss this year. -DMS


----------



## CUkayakGirl

Hey Tina!!!!!!!

It was good meeting you at Union Chutes on Sunday. I am sorry i can not make the SW class, I am broken and dont think i will be better by then. We should paddle some time.
awesome!
Christine


----------



## WW Lush

Hey Christine- great meeting you as well! definately should get together this summer and paddle- I am ready for the season (I think...- Hollywood hole is great role practice!!). Take your time to heal!!

Supersue- sorry for the delayed response! Yes there is still space in this class. 
Thanks to everyone who has sent in their deposit- so far looks like a great group, should be fun!! Deadline to sign up is April 12th so we can have a final head count. Again, let me know if you have any questions!!

I will be sending out an email to all of you who signed up soon with some additional details!


----------



## supersue

*SWR class*

Is this there going to be another session this season? I am booked up with work that I can't get out of and lacking a bunch of gear still. Hoping to get stocked up at some of the swaps coming up in April. -SSD.


----------



## 55snow

Do ya'll have more classes throughout the summer? I am all the way down in Dallas, but I would love to learn water rescue.


----------

